# Which Hairstyle you like Better on Rihanna



## Ricci (Jun 6, 2010)

She's got a new style now .. IMHO worse then the prior. I miss her long hair






Im curious Of the results so please vote!

Long or Short?











Just so u know I'm not mocking short hair! I just dont like it on Riri &amp; especially buzzcut and red! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I definately like the longer hair on her.

She needs to be careful that she doesn't become a caricature of herself.


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2010)

ROTFL that looks ridiculous! maybe just the picture but i think not.

here's a nice one with her child


----------



## Ricci (Jun 6, 2010)

She is so beautiful I dont understand why the buzzcuts?


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2010)

Long!! Though I do love the lingerie she wearing in the short hair shot.. Too bad she forgot to put something over it! Lol.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 7, 2010)

Long! The short hairdo reminds me of Grace Jones.


----------



## AudreyNola (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, I don't guess I care. The long is beautiful and conventionally sexy... I guess the short is supposed to be edgy and fashion forward :shrug:


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 7, 2010)

I think shes so ugly but i think she looks a lil better with short hair not super short like the 2nd pic.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree with Audrey.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 7, 2010)

Long hair for sure, short hair looks HORRIBLE on her.


----------



## teebabeh (Jun 7, 2010)

she looks better with her long hair...


----------



## internetchick (Jun 8, 2010)

I prefer the long, but that is a bad representation of her with short hair.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2010)

I like the last short hair pic


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think if she were just a "normal" person the long hair would be the way to go. But as a celebrity you have to be one-of-a-kind and her unique shorter dos make her stand out. Rhianna use to get some radio play in her early career, but no one really cared about her. Then she cut her hair, get some edge, and blew up the charts.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 8, 2010)

wtf is that what shes sporting right now?


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 9, 2010)

I voted short, It suits her better.

But the style shes rocking right now with the red and mushroom looking cut...has to go.


----------



## RamblingRose26 (Jun 10, 2010)

Long for sure!


----------

